# Laptop lahmt



## Dennis Schmidt (6. März 2007)

Guten Tag,

gestern kam bei mir beim Starten des Laptops die Meldung "Laufwerk konnte nicht gefunden werden". Ich habe mich denn entschlossen, dass System neu aufzuspielen. Jetzt dauert das Starten ewig lange und das System hängt ganz schön, es dauert Minuten, bis sich was öffnet. Habe eben auch noch mal mein BIOS geflasht, aber nichts hilft.

Kennt sich jemand aus und weiß, wo mein Problem liegt? 


Dennis


----------



## Sinac (6. März 2007)

Ich würde mal auf die Festplatte tippen, die 2,5" Dinger sind sehr anfällig und ich hatte auch erst letzte Woche ins mit genau den Problemen wie du hier. War auch die Platte defekt.


----------

